# Nuking to seed Arden15 journal



## JustinHiebs (10 mo ago)

This was last season



This was this week


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Good luck with this endeavor


----------



## JustinHiebs (10 mo ago)




----------



## JustinHiebs (10 mo ago)




----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Following this and excited to see your progress!


----------



## JustinHiebs (10 mo ago)

I forgot to add a picture of the finished seeding day. I topped it with peat moss. I also had 3 giant palm trees removed. Temps show in the 90's next week so hopefully I see some germination.


----------



## JustinHiebs (10 mo ago)

Here's so of the problems and progress. I had a bad nutsedge infestation that's under control now.


----------

